# Netflix streaming issues?



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have in the last week or two noticed a problem with netflix streaming where it will give the error your internet connection has slowed down and stop playback of the movie. This has been happening more and more lately and is starting to get frustrating, I have the brighthouse/roadrunner lightning service which is listed at 40mbps down and 5mpbs up, even during peak times I regularly pull 30mbps down 4 mbps up so it shouldn't be my connection.

Just wondering if anyone else has noticed the same issue lately?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The only movies i have streamed have been off the PS3 and never had a problem if i had to guess i would say it is your IP connection.:dontknow: I once new a web site that you could go to to test your speed but it escapes my mind right now.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

speedtest.net, toast.net and many others test speed. As I said, even during peak time I am pulling almost 30mbps which is more than adequate for playback of even streamed HD. Could be something local as a few friends in the area all have said they have experienced it a few times, I have been having it happen multiple times during a single movie.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Speedtest is the one i couldn't think of. I'm not surewhat the issue may be try shootin a call to Netflix customer support.:dontknow:


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah thats the plan tomorrow, thanks for the input.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been running into problems also where I click on Netflix , my roku trys to retrieve the queue, then it just sets there. I've tried leaving it crank for as mush as 30 min.,but it never retrieves the queue.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

If you have multiple computers connected through a router is when you can get some issues, check your router settings for a configuration to give priority to media streaming, it helped out with my setup. The only time I have trouble is when someone is watching an HD movie rip with ac3 audio off of the freenas server while I'm watching an HD 5.1 movie off of netflix with the Ps3.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The joy of being a single man, all good suggestions though and would definitely be helpful to others. I only have my main media server and my laptop setup currently since moving into my new house and the problem occurs without any other device on the network.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

Not noticed any problem streaming Netflix at my home in AL.


----------

